# Oval Pics



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Dudes,
Thought you'd like to see pics of my track.
The first is the Fray practice track. Tomy sectional, 6 lanes.
The second is the oval. Jig routed, 6 lanes, 12 deg banking. on a 8 x 28 table.
.045 welding wire rails.
11-22 volt, 52 amp Pyramid power supply
full access driver's stations (you can drive any lane from any station)

enjoy
Tim Leppert
small time racing








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I like the oval. 12* isnt a ton of banking, can you run wide open with xtraction and non magnet cars in the corners?

How big is your table? It looks like its at least 16 feet long and 6-8 feet wide. I'd think it shard to grab cars on the back straight when there's a crash. Regardless it looks like a blast to race on. Two thumbs up from me!


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Tim, great Looking Tracks. 
Would you mind sharing your technic for the power rails? 
Thanks, jim


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

jimbo-slots said:


> Tim, great Looking Tracks.
> Would you mind sharing your technic for the power rails?
> Thanks, jim


This was the second track i ever built(from scratch)
The routing was done with a jig that I made. Then the rails slots were "etched" with another tool I made. (I'm a tool and die maker by trade)
Then we simply pressed in the rail matl. along with super glue to hold it.
The whole thing was very time consuming and very messy.But it yealded good results.
The round rail is nice and smooth, but it is not good for much else than this track.The settup is VERY different from any other. The reveal is around .007-.010.
Bowman tracks are .013-.015 and M.M. is .015-.017.

Thanks for the look
Tim Leppert


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Please provide more details on your lane-selectable driver stations - photos, schematics, parts, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Great Nutz!! That oval is huge...!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can racers use binoculars while racing on that track? I'd have to for sure. :lol: rr


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

That Looks Like a very well thought out & Evecuted Pure Racers Track............Not to mention BLAZING FAST!!!!
Those are some incredible reveals.....(about what I would expect from a T&D man though  )

Like Skaf mentioned, the wiring schematics for your selectable drivers station would be a very nice item for alot of folks and generous of you should you decide to take the time to share a little how to and Pictures.

I can certainly see youve had and Will have many Saturday evening Fun sessions with your setup!!!

Love them Outlaws too :lol:


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

TGtycopro said:


> That Looks Like a very well thought out & Evecuted Pure Racers Track............Not to mention BLAZING FAST!!!!
> Those are some incredible reveals.....(about what I would expect from a T&D man though  )
> 
> Like Skaf mentioned, the wiring schematics for your selectable drivers station would be a very nice item for alot of folks and generous of you should you decide to take the time to share a little how to and Pictures.
> ...


We've been racing on it for around seven years now. Or club mostly races M/Ts, with some non m/ts thrown in.
The full access driver's stations are really very simple, I have three, twin a.c. plugs that are seperated electically.
Each one is wired for a specific lane. and all you do is plug in to the lane you want to run. I thought of trying to find a selector switch but this was way easier.
I will post pics of the bird's nest (wiring) and of the stations later.
I can also provide some of the owtlaws if folks would be interested.

Thanks for all the kind words,
Tim Leppert


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

afxgns said:


> I can also provide some of the owtlaws if folks would be interested.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words,
> Tim Leppert


By all means, please show the outlaws!


Patrick


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice oval. It should be loads of fun to drive. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

noddaz said:


> Great Nutz!! That oval is huge...!


I've gotta agree with Scott. Thats a Super Oval!

Much like "rr" I'd have to have some optical enhancement to run on that. :freak: 

Super cool, Super Oval.

BH


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

If you guys thought that's big:


----------



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

Holy Talladega batman!!


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!! Maybe some day if that GAR track takes off, I can realize my dream, of the TALLADEGA!! LOL!!


----------

